

Graphic designers are breaking the web - dave1010uk
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/feb/19/john-naughton-webpage-obesity?commentpage=all

======
ColinWright
Submitted and discussed: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3609089>

Rebuttal and discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3609593>

------
dave1010uk
Whilst the article is fairly extreme, there is a tradeoff between design and
web performance optimization.

If browsers could send user-configurable HTTP request headers that said
whether the user would prefer a fast or a full-featured, beautiful design, I
wonder what most people would choose.

Of course, great design doesn't have to come at the expense of speed but it
often does. There's also other issues such as brand/identity that play an
important role.

------
marssaxman
Sure, this is clearly true, but this battle was lost fifteen years ago.
Graphic designers run the web now.

